# older ariens rt7020 reat tine tiller 7hp



## joeltenn11 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have an ariens rear ttine tiller rt7020. The piston rod is broken. The motor is made by tecumseh and I cant find the right parts cause i cant find the model number off the motor. There is also a plastic gear In the motor that is driven by the crank. I blieve it has somthing to do with the governer because when i was running it the rpm sounded so high when it blew up.can anyone lead me in the right direction because im kinda stumped. Thank you


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk Joel.It looks like you have a Briggs and Stratton motor on that tiller (if it is the original motor).Here is a link to locating the model and serial number on your engine.The numbers will help us help you with further questions.

http://www.briggsandstratton.com/su...w do I identify a Briggs and Stratton engine/

Sorry Joel,the fingers are working faster than the brain.I totally overlooked the word Tecumseh.The numbers should be stamped into the shroud right in front of the spark plug.

Here is a link to the Tecumseh service manual for the motor.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehlheadmanual.pdf

Or here if the above link is broken-

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/Tecumseh/Tecumseh L-Head.pdf


----------

